# CES 2012: A New Era of Simpler Gadgets



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CES 2012: A New Era of Simpler Gadgets.



> *Better technology and improved design will make tomorrow's gadgets less confusing.*
> ...
> Looking further ahead, PCs and tablets will also start to use voice and gesture recognition
> ...
> Simple good. More buttons bad. I don't think I'm alone in saying this is a welcome trend.


Related: Intel Laptops Feature Touch, Gesture, and Voice Control.



> *Ultrabooks demoed at CES show the company has put a considerable effort into making the notebook fresh again.*


-- Tom


----------

